# tracks or hobby shops in murtle beach? should i take my cars and trucks???



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

hi all, going to murtle beach from gaylord, michigan, is there any tracks or hobbyshops there, just want to know if i should pack up my toys??? while the wife is swimmin ill be swappin. while the wife is shoppin ill be racin, if anybody knows, please let me know, thanks


----------



## 69mkitmine (May 31, 2007)

You have several options. What dates are you planning on being there?


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

may 3 to 12th


----------



## timmay29 (Apr 6, 2009)

look up badlands rc in myrtle beach,great track and hobbyshop


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

I run my on the beach when I go.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

They are real big with the Legends down there...if you would have bought mine you could have taken it:devil:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

do you run nitro or electric on the beach?


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i know kevin, nitro season now, have all summer to save up some cash.


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Elec I dont see why nitro would be an issue the beach is big just dont run too close to people.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i know they have signs that so no dogs, no glass, do they have any that say no nitros??? lol


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Dont get them wet.you will be buying new ESC and Servos


----------



## rednekdirtoval (Jun 7, 2008)

Give James a call at 843 hobbies, they race mine z's, he has a nice carpet track, he can give you info for Badlands, it has one of the legs for ECNS, it's pretty big, the number is843-650-4685, it's the old number, he has moved, they will give you the new number, good racing.


----------



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Man I can't wait to get my cars out on the beach!


----------

